# audi a3 1.8t



## nickyt172 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this I recently bought a a3 1.8t quattro and has a boost problem. Also been told I can delete some vac lines and the black box on top of coil pack any help would be appreciated Thanks nicky


----------

